# Image for Tivo HD XL TCD658000 in DvrBARS format



## elliotweitzman (May 28, 2020)

Can someone PM me a link for an image for Tivo HD XL TCD658000 in DvrBARS1007 format ?

I hadn't used my Tivo HD XL in over 4 months and got in a S03 loop. There are no recordings etc. that I need saved.

The software version that was on there was 11.0n.K1-01-2-658.

I greatly appreciate any help


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

elliotweitzman said:


> Can someone PM me a link for an image for Tivo HD XL TCD658000 in DvrBARS1007 format ?
> 
> I hadn't used my Tivo HD XL in over 4 months and got in a S03 loop. There are no recordings etc. that I need saved.
> 
> ...


Sent. All I have is WinMFS format.


----------



## elliotweitzman (May 28, 2020)

Thanks !! Does anyone have a DvrBARS format image for a 1 TB Tivo HD XL TCD658000 ? I'm more familiar with using that. If not, I will try the WinMFS format.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

elliotweitzman said:


> Does anyone have a DvrBARS format image


No, there is not.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

May I have a TCD658000 image as well?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Larsenv said:


> May I have a TCD658000 image as well?


Sent.


----------



## jamescahill (Jun 25, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


I need a TCD658000 image as well if anyone still has one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

jamescahill said:


> I need a TCD658000 image as well if anyone still has one. Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## LavaBunny (8 mo ago)

I would greatly appreciate a TCD658000 image as well.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

LavaBunny said:


> I would greatly appreciate a TCD658000 image as well.


Sent.


----------



## LavaBunny (8 mo ago)

The TCD658000 file in the Google Drive appears not to exist.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

LavaBunny said:


> The TCD658000 file in the Google Drive appears not to exist.


I updated the link.


----------



## Marc Bienvenue (Nov 5, 2017)

Is it possible that someone still has that TCD658000 image, drive failed on my XL? 

Now, lesson learned, I am getting images from my newer working Tivos;'( 
Thank you!!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Marc Bienvenue said:


> Is it possible that someone still has that TCD658000 image, drive failed on my XL?


Confused. Are you asking for an image? Looks like 2 sentences together?


----------



## Marc Bienvenue (Nov 5, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> Confused. Are you asking for an image? Looks like 2 sentences together?


Yes, I am looking for the TCD658000 image.
Thank you!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Marc Bienvenue said:


> Yes, I am looking for the TCD658000 image.
> Thank you!


Sent.


----------



## Marc Bienvenue (Nov 5, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank You!!


----------



## pdubdub (3 mo ago)

Wow, love that this thread is still going.
I find myself in need of the TCD658000 image now to replace my dead HD.
Would greatly appreciate if someone could send me the file. 

Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

pdubdub said:


> Wow, love that this thread is still going.
> I find myself in need of the TCD658000 image now to replace my dead HD.
> Would greatly appreciate if someone could send me the file.
> 
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## pdubdub (3 mo ago)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you very much. The quick reply and assistance is much appreciated.


----------

